# 1892 sterling track bike find.



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2010)

picked this up last weekend. I did not have my camera at the time so i finally got it back. here is my new find.  it is a 1892 sterling track bike it has nos and restored parts.  it apperars to be restored at least 40 yrs ago using original and replated nickel parts and laquer paint.  it is green in color i tellyou that this paint almost fooled me on original because of the age. the wheels are true and runs great. only one thing its missing the back crank arm and peddle.  the seat is original and i guess is period correct.  it was found in a storage unit in vancouver washington.  really cool bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2010)

here is a couple more photos. love this bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice, I'd love to have that.  I'm working on trying to put together a late 1890's bike right now


----------



## Velostigmat (Jun 22, 2010)

Gorgeous! Lucky you.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 23, 2010)

not 1892 ,send an email address, and i will send you some photos of my 1st year ladies bike,..... on the early machines ,there is a fixed handlebar stem, also the hubs are similar ,, not exactly the same as what is shown on your bike ,,, does yours have a cupless frame ,where the front forks match up to the bottom of the frame neck??  the nameplate-uses 92 as some of the dates of the patents, the rear chainstays are like my bike ,, my serial number is  00045 -there are other differences .. they are high quality bikes ,, like the name says   built like a watch, my wifes bike is a very rare 26 inch size,,it will be for sale


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks, the bike was given to this dude for free just as you see it.  yes the cup is fixed and numbers are stamped to it. the tube is 1" in diameter. here is some more photos for reference. copeke has one with the same badge and is listed as a 92.  no reason to believe different.  walt, i'd  love to see your bike. mark


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2010)

here is some more the crank has a sprocket attacted to it for special gearing.  neat bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2010)

here is a better badge photo.  everything looks correct in fit and function.


----------



## yewhi (Jun 23, 2010)

Beautiful find.  I love the crank/chain ring setup.  Very Jealous!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2010)

it is beutiful.  dont be jealous, we all have something cool.  i like them all.   mark


----------



## walter branche (Jun 24, 2010)

*londenberry*

search out information on annie londonberry ,first women to ride around the world ,, she was given a 1894 sterling mans bicycle ,, to make the trip  ,, you will see there are not adjustable handlebars on sterlings ,, .. so far i can only find the adjustable feature on 1896 tandem bikes,, also that crank set up with the extra sprocket is not a factory setup ,,. if you were racing ,you would not add weight ,,i am not trying to be critical of your bike ,, only trying to teach,that  there are many differences in dating a machine ,,.your nameplate is a later issue ,,your hubs are similar ,,only of a later issue ,, i have owned 6 sterling bikes ,, and never have i seen a set of adjustable handlebars ,, that was probably done buy the restoration person ,, all of the measurements on the sterling were odd ,, so that you could not interchange parts from other bikes ,,.. wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2010)

areocycles were all red and silver right. comparing a racer to a standard is hard to do. the frame matches the copeke bike in design and parts are very similar if not on. as for the adjustable bars, fixed racing bars makes no sense.   the bike is and will be a sterling and frame diameter is concurrent with a early track bike with what i have allready. still  the is no reason for it have a different badge since it was restored  along time ago.  when value was not a concern.  it could be original as far as i know.  i did look at the pictures and there is some type of indication on top  of the bars. but it just a drawing not a photo. and this is a rare bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2010)

after a carfull look at the bike, you'll notice on the chain ring, it has the same adapter as mine. look carfully  you'll see a outline on it..  next the bars are standard not racing and the frame apperars the same as mine in thickness. of course this is from a old print. mark


----------



## runningbarre (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow!  I don't believe I have seen such a bike before.  High quality !  First rate!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2010)

thank you very much..  i did some reserch and found the part on the chain ring is called a " sprocket wheel" it is patented in 1892. this was used to make the bike faster.  and in further research i found that the pope company did have a adjustable sterring head similar to mine in a patent of 1887. its interesting to read to weird patents. if any one cares, take a look at them. they help in some of the dating on bikes. mark


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2010)

if you read the article on the woman the bike was 21lb's. just weighed mine 23lb's too close to be off.  cool........


----------



## Claysgarage (Jun 25, 2010)

Is the frame aluminum?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2010)

no, its all old steel. amazing technology for the time.  mark


----------



## pelletman (Jun 25, 2010)

The bicycle industry of the 1890's was the automotive industry of its day.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 25, 2010)

Bicycles and sewing machines made 20th century industry/manufacturing possible-mass production of sturdy, precision and lightweight parts on a scale unimaginable a decade or two earlier.  Firearms had a role to play as well, but the domestic products were made in far greater quantities.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2010)

the way things are going we might go back to bikes again... mark


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 26, 2010)

that is one incredible bicycle and for free!!!


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 26, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> that is one incredible bicycle and for free!!!



 sorry wrong free bike


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2010)

walt brought up some interesting points.  i started to research and check out the patent dates a little more carefully. the first patent on the badge corresponds to the rear rear cog  on the fixed hub the second one is for the the attachable chain ring. and the third is for the hangar design.  the goose neck is odd but if going with the date the badge would be different. i cant figure it out.  any body know where is londonderrys' bike is?  does it still exist? could this be a special built bike for that time frame?   I doubt it, but it would be a special find if it was. mark


----------

